# 2 Rare Tractors At Auction



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete......Montana, June 4.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/2-rare-tractors-on-montana-farm-auction-june-4th/


----------

